# Fundraiser!



## tundrakatiebean

Some of you have already heard this, but I am making a lot of bunny stuff to sell to raise money for Anchorage Rabbit Rescue. It is run by one woman who pays for everything out of her own pocket and she has 10 girls that need to be spayed (and the lowest price is $113). You can visit her website Here. 

I'm going to be selling salt dough bunnies and little plushie bunnies that you can see all of here. They will be going up on Ebay in the near future (I'll keep you posted) and all the money, except shipping, raised from these cuties will go to Anchorage Rabbit Rescue. 

My next question is if anyone would like me to re-create their bun I've made all of JadeIcing's buns, and a few other people's. So if you have a bun (past or present) you want a salt dough creation of please let me know, I'll need pictures and I'll be sure to post the pictures of your salt dough babies. So feel free to post pictures here and I'll make them in the next batch of salt dough buns. 

Here are some of my favorites:







This^ is Grace she is Bambi Sunshine's bun






< this one is titled Streeeech








This one was inspired by Snuggy, I'm sure it's not perfect since I didn't have a picture to work off of.



So I hope you enjoy have an awesome day


----------



## NZminilops

Oh WOW! Those are so gorgeous, you're very telented. I wish i could make something like that.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Aw, Thank you! *blushes* I try.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I made a new (prettier) place to stash the photos from this. It's just off the main page of my beading website. The pictures are here, if you prefer to not deal with photobucket


----------



## Michaela

They are so cool!

You have a real talent there, and how great of you to put all the work into the rescue!

You are just amazing!


----------



## maherwoman

Those are WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

New Plushie 











I love the nose on this one!


----------



## JadeIcing

I love this one too!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

tundrakatiebean* wrote: *


> I really like the first one



You could usePebbles as a model for your project.













Rainbows!:dude:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I would be honored! *bows to pebbles*


----------



## tundrakatiebean

New Plush:


















This one is made out of fleece and is sooo soft and delicious. He's my favorite so far


----------



## tundrakatiebean

They are posted on Ebay! here are the links! and there should be international shipping for all of them, but if there isn't let me know and I'll fix it 

Buddha Bunny

Bunny Eyes Beats Puppy Eyes

Crooked And Cuddly

Dumpling

Elvis Aaron

Floppy

Grace

Please?

Ringo Star

Sandy and Three

Sleepy Bunny

Smoochies

Snuggy

Streeeech

Theresa, Conor, and Dallas

Tipsy

Plushie 1 (calico)

Plushie 2 (polka dots)

Plushie 3 (gingham)

Plushie 4 (fleece)


----------



## monklover

Awww they are all adorable! You really are very talented! It is Sooo great that you are doing this! You can use Buddy as a model! :


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Yay! Another Model!


----------



## Sayuri

I LOVE your bunnies Katiebob!!!

Everyone bid for them because she has been working really hard on them and she made a HUGE mess doing it I'm sure!! -- also its a great cause

Of course Gracie is the best dough bunny!! lol


----------



## SOOOSKA

You can use mine if you like 

Daisy Mae






Buttercup






Wilbur 






Jackie






Let me know if these are not good pictures.

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing

*It can not get better than this.*

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> You can use mine if you like
> 
> Daisy Mae


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks I think that's my favorite picture of Daisy Mae. She looks good in Pink. LOL

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

I thought I'd put a couple of pictures of Wilbur and Jackie together as they are a couple.











Susan


----------



## maherwoman

You can use my babies as models, too. 

Flower:





Maisie:





Trixie:





Drew:









Dusty:





Bun Bun:





Hugs!


----------



## kathryn303

Your stuff is so cute! I thought it would be cool if you could make flat salt dough bunnies and then glue magnets on the back. That would be adorable to put on a fridge!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

that's a great idea, but I think it would be hard to find magnents strong enough to hold them up. If I do find some though I'll definatly do it.


----------



## iluvmybuns

That is such a cool thing to do for a fundraiser!!! And they are super cute!!!You can do mine too!!! I would be all over those!!



Pepsi:







Ozzy:


----------



## katt

*cough* *cough*

herman would like to know where the english lops are??????


----------



## tundrakatiebean

My most sincere apologies to Herman, I obviously had no models to make sure I got the pure majasty and beauty of the English Lop to it's full potiential.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Only 3 days left guys, get to bidding soon if you plan on taking home a bun!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Next batch of salt dough buns are coming up soon. I was wondering if anyone would be intereasted in a tutorial about how I make the dough/bunnies. So the whole process. I've been getting some questions about what salt dough is. So if you are intereasted let me know and I'll do it when I make the next batch.


----------



## iluvmybuns

JUST for the record, I absolutely LOVE Herman.


----------



## iluvmybuns

Ha the little gingham plushie will be MINE!!! Hehe, and if u dont have time to make my buns in salt dough ill be scooping up some other ones that resemble themthere was an Ozzy but he's kissing another girl in it and Pepsi might be pissed....


----------



## tundrakatiebean

For anyone who requested buns, I will make them, it will just take a while. I can only do approx 8-9 buns per batch. I'll post a list of what buns will get made in the batches if that would be helpful.


----------



## iluvmybuns

Yay! How cute, you can put mine as one, they are bonded so it would be very fitting. I'm excited! The little plushie guy I bid on is too effing cute


----------



## tundrakatiebean

so here's the list as it stands now, if you want to get added or I messed something up just let me know the screen name of the person is after the bunnies name. I'm putting pairs that I know are bonded together in one, if you want them seperated let me know.



1) Rabbit Gift for someone

2) Tabby (ani-lover)

3) Pebbles (Pet_Bunny)

4) Buddy (monklover)

5) Daisy Mae (SOOOSKA)

6) Buttercup (SOOOSKA)

7) Wilbur and Jackie (SOOSKA)

8) Flower (Maherwoman)

9) Maisie (Maherwoman)

10) Trixie (Maherwoman)

11) Drew (Maherwoman)

12) Dusty(Maherwoman)

13) Bunbun (Maherwoman)

14) Pepsi and Ozzy (iluvmybuns)

15) Herman (Katt)

16) Sakura (minilops)

17) Lucky and Bunbun (minilops)


----------



## iluvmybuns

Youre awsome!! Thanks so much!!!! I'll let other people comment on this thread now haha


----------



## kathryn303

I want to learn how to make the salt dough buns!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I'll make a tutorial for the next batch then. it will take a while though, I have family coming up today for the next two weeks. I'll try to squeeze it in, but my family can be rather demanding I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## myLoki

OOOOOOOO! I want one for Loki and Lily!!!! Just let me know where to send the money!


t.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*myLoki wrote: *


> OOOOOOOO! I want one for Loki and Lily!!!! Just let me know where to send the money!
> 
> 
> t.


pictures?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> 3) Pebbles (Pet_Bunny)



Yea! :bunnydance:

When you post on Ebay, you should post a photo of Pebbles with the salt dough figurine. And maybe a ruler in the picture to show the measurements.

That might draw more interest in bidding.

Rainbows!


----------



## myLoki

*oops! hehe. I guess that's kind of important huh? What sort of pictures are better for you? Full body? Laying down? 


t.





tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *myLoki wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOO! I want one for Loki and Lily!!!! Just let me know where to send the money!
> 
> 
> t.
> 
> 
> 
> pictures?
Click to expand...


----------



## tundrakatiebean

full body from a couple angle if they have specific markings, in any position you favor. Laying down ones will come out better as salt dough.


----------



## myLoki

Lily doesn't like to lay down when I'm around so I don't have that many pictures of her in that position. I'll get some more pictures of her back because she has some distinctive brown patches and I'll pm them to you as soon as I can.  Loki is a typical tort color with no particular markings.

t.


----------



## Flashy

Aw, can you please do one of my Flashy?

I love my Sandy and Three one. I did hama bead bunnies for a while, but couldn't keep it up. This is a GREAT idea.


[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

Those are all his markings, other than a tiny lightning bolt just in front of his ears in the middle (Like Harry Potter).

And this is how he used to lie.

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## tundrakatiebean

You've been added to the list Flashy


I've also added to to make list here, I'll post updates on where on the list I am there and on the forum


Now I'm changing the rules of the game a little:

From now on requested bunnies that are being made will cost a flat charge of $5 a piece/bun not including shipping. 

They are not doing well on Ebay and honestly $.99is not worth the effort and time I put into these nor will it be a useful amount of money to hand someone who needs over $1,000

If this is a problem and you no longer want me to make your buns just let me know and you'll be taken off the list.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi I just read your last post, I'll be happy to pay $5.00 plus the shipping.I think that is a reasonable amount you are asking. The money is going to a very good cause.

I just look at all the work you put into making them and to think they were made specially for me and my babies were the models. You can't buy things as nice as they are. I'm very excited to see and get mine once they are finished.

soooska aka Susan:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

:biggrin2:Thank you Soooska, I needed that


----------



## iluvmybuns

Anything for a good cause Plus they are tooooo frickin cute. I put 10 on that stuffie. I just adore it and noone better outbid me!!!! hahaha!!



WAIT I'm bad at ebay how does this work it still says .99 but my max bid is 10. How do i fix it it wont let you make it higher unless someone goes on and bids more. I suck


----------



## iluvmybuns

Okay yeah, I'm not crazy. It doesn't let you bid more than the .99 untill someone tries to up it. It only lets you do a max. Which means someone has to go on and bid on everything again under the 5 so that the people who want them can go actually bid the 5 and then win. Right?? I think thats right cause I keep doing it and all it does is change my "max"


----------



## tundrakatiebean

The ones on ebay now are going for whatever they go for, it's the ones on the list that are going to be 5 bucks a piece.


----------



## iluvmybuns

O no that isn't fair. Will someone have a bidding war with me so we can get it up there? .99 Is nothing!! I will feel like I'm robbing u, plus it's for a rescue, I'd rather it be more.


----------



## Crystalballl

Ooooh Oooh I want one! 

I have a bonded pair, Bandit & Holly. And would be happy to pay for them!! Love seeing things going to a good cause! 
















Oh and they don't have red eyes lol That's the camera for ya!

Crystal


----------



## Flashy

I'd pay that


----------



## ellissian

Can you do one of my Milly please!

I don't know whether to post a photo of him now or wait until his fur has grew back:?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

You can just give them to me know, or you can wait until I'll actually be able to make it right away and see if there is any progress 



Only one hour left on all the ebay stuff! If you're going to bid do it NOW


----------



## Flashy

I paid for mine 

When I buy my Flashy one I'll pay you more because I hardly paid anything for this one 

Thanks. I can't wait and it's very exciting.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

:biggrin2:I'll mail it as soon as I can, but I have family in town so things are a little crazy right now


----------



## tundrakatiebean

All the Ebay items are now closed. Elvis, Ringo, Grace, Sandy and Three and the gingham plushie sold (all for $0.99) I've yet to decide how to deal with the leftovers from the ebay sale. it's either relist them once more and then think about what happens if they don't sell that time OR start selling them for $5 a piece like with the ones I'm making on request.

If you have any opinions on the matter I would be thankful for your input.


----------



## JadeIcing

I think do them by request. Set up a site so I can steer people towards it. 

As we talked about you and I will work something out for my guys.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I do have a site: http://www.bensbeadsak.com/ARR%20fundraiser.htm

spread it around like wildfire.


----------



## kathryn303

I was looking at the ones you made and I absolutely love the Theresa, Conor, and Dallas one. It turned out very cute.  I would buy one, but sadly, I can't.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Starting the next batch on Sunday, sorry for the long wait. My Grandparents and Cousin were in town and since I don't get to see them very much I wanted to spend time with them. So there will be a tutorial going on tomorrow so you guys can see everything that goes on (nothing suspicious I promise) since there was a request. So about the first 9 rabbits on the list will get done, maybe one more or less.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Ok so the first 11 are baking as I type. Some of those were lionheads or had other specific fuzz, I TRIED to make it look good, I really did. But I am honestly not sure if they are going to turn out nicely after painted and such so I might end up redoing them. Specifically it was Daisy Mae and Drew. I'll show the owners a picture of the salt dough bun after they're completed and if they are not pleased (or if I'm not) I'll re-do them. 

so check the status of the buns at this website and I'll update it with pictures and such 

Edit: Tutorial (however awful it may be) will be up as soon as I work up the ooomph


----------



## monklover

I am SOOO excited! I have been checking this board everyday!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Haley

Youre so talented!

Did you do one of your bun in your avatar? I would love to see what a Dutch looks like


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I haven't done one specifically of Wash, but I did do two dutch:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Are mine still baking? LOL inkelepht:inkbouce::bunnydance:I want to see them.

Susan


----------



## tundrakatiebean

They aren't painted quite yet, but I can show you a picture of them unpainted if you'd like


----------



## Crystalballl

Oh they're so cute. I can't wait for mine!

Crystal


----------



## SOOOSKA

YES YES YES YES YES YES, Can you tell I'm excited?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## tundrakatiebean




----------



## Pet_Bunny

Pebbles! :bunnydance:

Can I start bidding now? :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I just finished painting Pebbles, and no need to bid they're all going for $5 now.


----------



## monklover

They already look great! :biggrin2:

Katie: :mail2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> no need to bid they're all going for $5 now.



You are still under pricing yourself, especially for a fund raiser.

Rainbows! :agree


----------



## tundrakatiebean

They were only going for .99 on ebay, so this is a lot better I barely broke even from listing them on ebay. If anyone wants to give me more than $5 I'm certainly not going to argue, but no one should feel the obligation to do so.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Their adorable:goodjob I can hardly wait to get them. Do we still get them from ebay or send the cheque directly to you?

Susan:bunny19:bunnyheart:apollo::bunnydance:

PS

That should say GREAT Job.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

:biggrin2:I'm glad you like them. You can pay me through paypal or send me cash/check in the mail. everyone should feel free to email me at [email protected] with questions, addresses, requests etc.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

So the first batch are painted and ready to be sent out! I'll post some pictures soon so that everyone can see. If you see the picture and end up not liking it for any reason please just let me know and I will make you another one.

The bad news is I don't think I have enough time to get the second batch started today painting took longer than expected and I apologize for raising anyone's hopes. But I SHOULD have time tomorrow to get them started in the least.

:dude:Have an awesome day folks!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I lied the next batch is in the oven baking, I had some extra time because my boyfriend came home later from work than expected. I updated the website and am now working on the pictures for the first batch.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

PICTURES!!!

Baby, as a gift to Laura:






Tabby:







Pebbles (I'm not overly pleased with how Pebbles and Tabby turned out :?):






Buddy:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Daisy Mae:







Buttercup:






Wilbur and Jackie (freaking adorable):






Flower:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Maisie:







Trixie:






Drew:


----------



## JadeIcing

AWESOME! Rosie will love hers.


----------



## Crystalballl

Oh my goodness, they are adorable!!


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG I LOVE THEM:heart:thankyou so much.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance:


----------



## monklover

WOW! :shock2:ADORABLE! They are all soo cute! :great: I'm going to wait to get Buddy's untill Roxie's is done!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

:biggrin2:I'm glad you all like them!

The second batch is going to take longer to bake since it is mostly bonded pairs which are stuck together so it's a bigger amount of stuff to cook. Just as a warning.


----------



## myLoki

YAY! I'm so excited! Can't wait to see my babies!


t.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Pebbles is great!
You can see the detail you put in her. Her little tail is cute. 






Rainbows!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Two things 

1.) Second batch just came out of the oven and are cooling.

2.) Tutorial is up for the dough part, If anyone wants one of how I paint them just let me know and I'll do it with this batch.

http://www.bensbeadsak.com/salt_dough_tutorial.htm


----------



## monklover

That's a really good tutorial! Could you make one for the painting if you haven't done it yet?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I will on this batch


----------



## iluvmybuns

Sooooo......freaking..........excited!!!!!

These things are just way too cute!

I can't wait!!!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

The second batch is completed! I'll have complete pictures up soon, but for now here's a wee teaser *evil grin*


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Dusty:






BunBun:






Herman:






Sakura:






Lucky and BunBun:






Pepsi and Ozzy:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Loki and Lily:








Flashy:






Bandit and Holly:






Roxy:


----------



## iluvmybuns

!!!!!

Even cuter than I thought!!! OMG okay how do I buy it? Hehe


----------



## Flashy

[align=center]*MY FLASHY IS TERRIFIC!*[/align]
[align=center]*How do I pay?*[/align]
[align=center]*I love my Sandy and Three, but man, this has just made me day!*[/align]


----------



## Flashy

> Flashy:



looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook!


[align=center]*Terrific!*[/align]


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*Moominmoo wrote: *


> [align=center]*How do I pay?*[/align]






This is for everyone:

If you have paypal you can pay me that way (the email for that account is [email protected]) If you don't have paypal then you can pay me with a check madeto Katie Driscoll or just cash. I'll get approx. shipping for everyone by the end of the day if I can. If you have a preferance for what shipping to use please let me know. Just as a warning UPS is deathly expensive from Alaska, USPS is your best bet


----------



## Flashy

Katie, When I got my Sandy and Three, the packaging was all in pieces and arrived in a clear bag with the apologies of the postal service, so you might want to be extra careful with the packaging of these because the postal service seems to be rather violent.

My mum and brother are really impressed 



Oh, and how much are they?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

they raped my packagin o.0 it was all pretty and nice, goodness gracious. 

They are $5 dollars a piece as a minimum, anything over that will be considered a donation, plus the price of whatever shipping you choose (I suggest USPS as it's cheaper.


----------



## Flashy

I'll go with whatever post is cheaper,and I'll pay double to account for Sandy and Three too 

I'll try and have a go at sorting out paypal tomorrow (but I've never done it this way before, so it could be interesting).


----------



## Crystalballl

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Bandit and Holly:



OH MY GOODNESS! That is so friggin adorable!!!!!!! Thank you soo soo much!!

Crystal


----------



## tundrakatiebean

The painting tutorial is up, there is a link at the bottom of the first page of the salt dough tutorial or just click here.As soon as y'all are ready to get the buns sent to you please e-mail or pm me:

1. Mailing Address (I already have Flashy's and SOOOSKA's)

2. Phone Number if you are out of the United States

3. Any Mailing preferences

And as soon as I get all that info I will send you an estimate 



Thanks Everyone!:bunny18


----------



## tundrakatiebean

So I have Flashy's, SOOOSKA's/Crystalballls, and the gift all packed up and ready to be sent outJust need to fill out some customs forms.

If the people who requested the rabbits don't contact me within 2 weeks from today I will put them up for sale to anyone who wants them, until then only the owners can buy them.


----------



## ThatsMySimi

I just love those! They are WICKED! I wish I could get one done ... But I'd have a very hard time choosing Simi or Sisi. So... I have an idea! Could I get my old bun Flea done? She was a Flemish Giant... And I miss her loads, so if its not to late to have noe made, could I? Ill post a pic in a min.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*ThatsMySimi wrote: *


> I just love those! They are WICKED! I wish I could get one done ... But I'd have a very hard time choosing Simi or Sisi. So... I have an idea! Could I get my old bun Flea done? She was a Flemish Giant... And I miss her loads, so if its not to late to have noe made, could I? Ill post a pic in a min.


Of course you can!:biggrin2:I'm looking for some more buns/other animals to fill out the next batch. Just post a few pictures and I'll keep you updated on progress


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Did you get my email?


----------



## myLoki

*omg! LOVE IT! Love it love it love it! You'll have a PM soon!


t.


tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Loki and Lily:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Did you get my email?


Yes I did!


----------



## ThatsMySimi

I can't find any pics of Flea... So, can you do one of Simi and Sisi together even thoguht I dont have a pic of them together? If not, its okay, can you just do Simi? Sorry in Im being a pain!

Heres Simi













And heres Sisi. (Shes just black all around, with HUGE ears )





THANK YOU!
SSS


----------



## Chickenlittle586

Here's the picture that i tried to send in the pm that never showed! I hope she can make it into your next batch 



-Alicia-


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*Chickenlittle586 wrote: *


> Here's the picture that i tried to send in the pm that never showed! I hope she can make it into your next batch
> 
> 
> 
> -Alicia-


You'll be added to the list:biggrin2:


----------



## Chickenlittle586

Thank you so much! I'm very excited!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Baby, as a gift to Laura:


Oh my gosh! This is the first time I've seen this thread!

Katie, this brought tears to my eyes. You are so talented. You did such a great job on Baby's model. It's beautiful! You even got her little pink lips! I can't thank you enough. 

Laura


----------



## Chickenlittle586

i love those toes


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Oh my gosh! This is the first time I've seen this thread!
> 
> Katie, this brought tears to my eyes. You are so talented. You did such a great job on Baby's model. It's beautiful! You even got her little pink lips! I can't thank you enough.
> 
> Laura


:biggrin2:I'm glad you like it


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*Chickenlittle586 wrote: *


> i love those toes


Me too, my little brother couldn't understand why I was freaking out about the little toes


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I put up a page on my website to show shipping progress, check it out here


----------



## Chickenlittle586

Just out of curiosity, how long does it take you to make a whole batch of salt dough buns once the dough is ready?Oh yes, and how would i pay you , i do not have paypal.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*Chickenlittle586 wrote: *


> Just out of curiosity, how long does it take you to make a whole batch of salt dough buns once the dough is ready?Oh yes, and how would i pay you , i do not have paypal.



after I make the dough it takes about 2 hours to make the figures, then 3-10 hours baking, 1 hour for cooling and about 1.5 hours to paint.



You can send me cash or a check.


----------



## Chickenlittle586

Do i find the place to send it and make the check out to on your website?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I'm sending it to individuals. I don't feel entirely comfortable putting my address on the world wide internet.


----------



## ani-lover

tundrakatiebean, i know exactly how you feel and i have an idea for you. i know it is not a good idea to give out personal information like that but you can get a post office box a.k.a. P.O. box. which would make it a lot safer.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I don't have the cash lying around for a po box, I'm fine just giving it to people on the forum, I'm just not going to post it on a site where anyone can see.

I am going on weekend trip/minibreak thing to valdez. I will not be able to respond or see emails, check the forum etc. So everything will be on hold from my side. Y'all should feel free to email me questions, more request and other such things and I'll respond when I get back :biggrin2:have an awesome weekend guys!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Have a fun trip!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

:biggrin2:I will, I'm going on a wildlife and glacier cruise. I've been once before and I got to see orcas, humpbacks, dall porpises, sea lions and a whole bunch of other cool stuff. I'm really excited to go again. I'm hoping this time I get to see a Minke whale! I'll bring back pictures I promise!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Can I come? inkbouce:

Have a good trip.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Can I come? inkbouce:


Only if I get pebblesleaseplease:


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Are you still making them? I would love one of Phinn...











Silvie


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I'm back!! :biggrin2hinn's been added to the list and I have some AWESOME pictures for y'all, but I'll deal with them tomorrow I am soooo tired.


----------



## maherwoman

Aww!!!! My itty bitties are SO CUTE!!! Thank you so much!! 

How can I go about ordering them?

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Maisie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trixie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew:


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...my other itty bitties!!  I've gotta bring THESE cuties home, too! 
*
tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Dusty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BunBun:


----------



## undergunfire

I have a crazy question, but would you be able to make a rat figuer?

My heart rattie, Fayl, passed away on 11-07-06 and I would love to have a little memory statue of her for my desk. She was so special to me and was with me for a very short time, only 4 months since rescuing her from a bad situation of neglect in the "care" of a "friend".


Here are pictures, just in case (these where when I first rescued her and barely new about rats, hence the pine bedding)....




This is her face, you can see her nose point, which is light brown, and her ruby-pink eyes....








This is her body, but facing away from me. If you can make her, I would like her whole face and everything to be shown of course. I would also like for her hands to be in this type of position. If you could change it up and add her holding a little red heart in her hand that is on that cage, that would be amazing. I realize, if you can make her, she would probably have to be built into a base, which I am not sure if you can do.








This picture shows the color of her tail, which is brown and pink-ish. She also has some light brown coloring on her fur around the base of her tail. She was a himilayan rattie.








The next picture shows her face shape, and her ears...which also have a light brown coloring to them.










If you can't make her, then that is okay. I won't be heart broken .


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Maherwoman, all the buns are $5 a piece plus shipping. If you give me your zip code I can give you a shipping estimate. If you have a paypal account you can send me the money that way or you can send me a check/cash by mail.



Undergunfire, I'll do what I can but it will be pretty hard to make the paws and have it standing up. I'll do my best though


----------



## ThatsMySimi

Not to be annoying here, but when do you think you will have the batch done?Im just curious as to when I needto have the money on paypal.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I'm going to wait 3 more days to see if anyone else wants anything else made since I can get 10-12 per batch and if there isn't anything else added I'll start them then. It will take 2-3 days after that until they are completed.


----------



## ThatsMySimi

Okay, thanks


----------



## Celestial Wind

Ow how did I miss this thread!!! I am going to have to get some pictures of Lucky to you so you can make me one of him.


----------



## undergunfire

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Undergunfire, I'll do what I can but it will be pretty hard to make the paws and have it standing up. I'll do my best though



Great! If it doesn't work out, it is okay. I know a lady on a rat forum who does these and they look amazing and very real, but I would much rather donate to the bunnies :biggrin2:!


----------



## myLoki

YAY! We got our figurines today! I love them! Thank you so much! Here's a piccie with the buns.







t.loki.lily


----------



## tundrakatiebean

that's an adorable picture :biggrin2:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I gotBaby's yesterday. It's perfect. 

Thank you so much, Katie. 

Laura


----------



## JadeIcing

I am so frustrated my luck sucks. Still can not get mine.:grumpy:


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny

Hello! I'm going to get one of these GREAT pieces of art, i'm friends with monkazam and I (and of course!Trixie!) are the ones she is waiting for :?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?. But yes, you are so great and artistic! I wish i was :?:?:?:biggrin2::?:?:?:biggrin2::?:?:?:biggrin2::?:?:?:biggrin2::?:?:?:biggrin2::?:?:?:biggrin2::?:?:?:biggrin2: 
 ! ! L O L ! !


----------



## maherwoman

Do you think you'd be able to do one of SweetPea, too? She's pure white, with blue eyes, and helicopter ears. 

Here are a few pics:

This is the way her ears are normally...





Her pretty face:





My BooBoo from above:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Sweetpea is on the list!


----------



## maherwoman

YAYYY!!! :biggrin2:

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Sweetpea is on the list!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I'm going to start on the list bunnies tomorrow. If anyone else wants something made in this batch let me know today please.


----------



## ThatsMySimi

Yay. I am so excited  Can't wait to see this batch


----------



## monklover

I got the pics of Trixie! She belongs to trixieismyfunnybunny but I am going to order them with Buddy& Roxie. Here are the pics!
















Those are the pics! Oh yeah, and her tail is gray just like how her ears are!


----------



## ellissian

Katie

Just to let you know I have'nt forgot about posting pics of Milly. I'm waiting until I get the discs back with all my pics on to pic the perfect photo. I would like two making of him please if thats ok.

I should have the discs by tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*ellissian wrote: *


> Katie
> 
> Just to let you know I have'nt forgot about posting pics of Milly. I'm waiting until I get the discs back with all my pics on to pic the perfect photo. I would like two making of him please if thats ok.
> 
> I should have the discs by tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks


No worries I haven't forgotten, I knew your computer went 'splodey.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Guys, I'm really sorry but I haven't gotten to the bunnies yet. My life kind of exploded with things to do and it might take a couple of days to sort things out. I'm really, really sorry and I promise I'll get to them as soon as possible.


----------



## monklover

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Guys, I'm really sorry but I haven't gotten to the bunnies yet. My life kind of exploded with things to do and it might take a couple of days to sort things out. I'm really, really sorry and I promise I'll get to them as soon as possible.


Don't worry about it! You are wonderful! We can wait as long as you want! :biggrin2:


----------



## iluvmybuns

I second that motion. You are awsome for doing all this. Take your time!


----------



## ThatsMySimi

No problem for me... I don't even have the $$ on PayPal yet... But as soon as you're ready, I'll have it there.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Today is the day guys, life has finally settled down!


----------



## ellissian

Katie are you still making those plushie bunnies?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

They're baking in the oven guys!:biggrin2:



*ellissian wrote: *


> Katie are you still making those plushie bunnies?


Yeah, I've still got some that haven't sold. if you just tell me what kind of fabrics you want I'll get started on one. I need to make one for Ali as well.


----------



## ellissian

Pretty please can you try and make me a Black Milly  Like all black!

And YAY for the salt dough bunnies! :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I'll see what I can do, but I haven't quite perfected lop ears yet. I might try putting wire in the ears to make them fold the way I want if that's okay with you. Otherwise I'll just do a sucker stitch on the inside of the ear, which doesn't look perfect , but gets the ears to flop a little.


----------



## ellissian

Do what ever you think best, Milly had funny loppy ears anyway! lol


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Ok, Will do 

I'm contacting everyone who I haven't heard from who asked for a bun by PM as a last chance. If I don't get a response or I get a negative response I'll post a list of the buns who'll be up for sale!


----------



## ThatsMySimi

Yay! I am exicted as I am pretty sure this batch has two of my buns in it....(Simi and Sisi).... YAY!  I can't want to see them, even though mine are basicaly both solid colours other than the white patch on Simis nose.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*ThatsMySimi wrote: *


> Yay! I am exicted as I am pretty sure this batch has two of my buns in it....(Simi and Sisi).... YAY!  I can't want to see them, even though mine are basicaly both solid colours other than the white patch on Simis nose.



They are in this batch! and I must say they are FREAKING ADORABLE!!! I wasn't too sure about the size difference but I made it waaaay cute 

I had some problems with the guinea pigs and the rat, but in the end I think they will look nice.

Amy - I did make Fayl as standy-upy as I could with front paws on a sideways heart, it should look awesome once it's all painted and such.


----------



## ellissian

Oh, I don't even know if Milly is in this batch.....I did'nt think about that!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*ellissian wrote: *


> Oh, I don't even know if Milly is in this batch.....I did'nt think about that!


Yup! And I made 2 different Milly's as per your request:biggrin2:


----------



## ellissian

Aw.....your a little star Katie! :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

:biggrin2:I try!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I have more good news! The customs forms I needed FINALLY arrived so PetBunny and Moominmoo your packages will get in the mail very very soon!


----------



## undergunfire

*tundrakatiebean wrote*


> Amy - I did make Fayl as standy-upy as I could with front paws on a sideways heart, it should look awesome once it's all painted and such.


Yes! I am so excited :biggrin2:!!!!

How much do these cost, plus shipping?! I am going to use the model as a visual for the tattoo artist to draw it....and tattoo it on me with Fayl's death date .


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Shipping in the US is about $5 and international is about $17 and each figurine is $5 and anything more than that is considered a much appreciated donation.


----------



## ThatsMySimi

I have a question here... Is it $5 for shipping _each_ or can I get mine shipped together, at 5.... Plus five for each bun? Sorry if that didnt make any sense I just woke up


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*ThatsMySimi wrote: *


> I have a question here... Is it $5 for shipping _each_ or can I get mine shipped together, at 5.... Plus five for each bun? Sorry if that didnt make any sense I just woke up


$5 for shipping all together, for however many buns you ordered


----------



## ThatsMySimi

Cool!  I can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## ellissian

Me too! I'm getting excited!


----------



## JadeIcing

YAY!!!! I am dying!


----------



## undergunfire

I can't wait to see how Fayl turned out :biggrin2:.


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Was Phinn in this batch? No big deal if he wasn't


----------



## tundrakatiebean

They're all done and painted, I'll try and take pictures tomorrow. Just as a warning though I have a dentist appointment in the morning to check up on my wisdom teeth, so I SHOULD be back home sometime, but if something's really far wrong S*** might go down and I might be out of commission for a little while.

Phinn was in this batch :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Ok so the first 11 are baking as I type. Some of those were lionheads or had other specific fuzz, I TRIED to make it look good, I really did. But I am honestly not sure if they are going to turn out nicely after painted and such so I might end up redoing them. Specifically it was Daisy Mae and Drew. I'll show the owners a picture of the salt dough bun after they're completed and if they are not pleased (or if I'm not) I'll re-do them.
> 
> so check the status of the buns at this website and I'll update it with pictures and such
> 
> Edit: Tutorial (however awful it may be) will be up as soon as I work up the ooomph


Check Status here!


----------



## ThatsMySimi

Yay! Mine are cooling!


----------



## MsBinky

Are you still making plushies?:bunnyangel:


----------



## katt

oh! herman is done! (i just saw that i had a new PM. . . sorry for the delay)

could you pm me your address, and i will get a check in the mail to you for $10 (that is in total how much you need, right?)


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Yay! Thanks so much!

I also need your address, you can PM it to me...

Oh and just wondering, how much $$ have you made so far??


----------



## ellissian

Yay, I'm excited...can't wait to see thi pics! 

How much will I owe you all together with the plushie as well?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Yes I'm still doing plushies

Katt: $10 is right

Ellissian: $15 for the buns $17 for shipping

Phinnsmommy: I've made about $50 dollars so far


----------



## ellissian

So $32.00 in total.


----------



## Roxie

Hey katie can i possibly have the pictures for trixie (trixieis my funnybunny) since we are purchasing it for her you can pm me or give me the link Thanks
:heart:Hannah


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I forgot to say that I'm getting my wisdom teeth removed tomorrow. All four, so I'll be out of it for a few days. I haven't gotten the pictures taken yet and I'm not sure I'll get to them today (sorry sorry sorry) 

So there aren't pictures to give you sorry sorry sorry


----------



## Roxie

no prob good luck at the dentist. but can you tell me one thing is trixie cute??


----------



## undergunfire

Wooo! I am just dying to see Fayl !


----------



## tundrakatiebean

They're ALL cute, there aren't any in this batch that I'm even slightly unhappy with 

I have good news for Pet_Bunny and Moominmoo! I put your packages in the mail today, so they should be there by the end of this week or early next!


----------



## ellissian

So Milly looks all cute and hairy......not bald!  I can't wait to see him. 

Good luck for the dentist tomorrow!


----------



## ThatsMySimi

Yay yay yay yay! I can't wait to see, I should be able to pay you very soon! CAN NOT WAIT TO SEE PICS!

Good luck at the dentist, I had 2 of mine surgicaly removed, and I made it out fine - and this is coming from the girl who cried when she got her braces put on (and it didnt hurt AT ALL!)


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I'm working on the pictures right now guys!


----------



## ThatsMySimi

Ah monkey, I was getting ready t oget off, but now I have to stay on and wait for pics!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

It'll be a while, plus I'm going to go eat dinner, but have a teaser for now


----------



## JadeIcing

Umm I have another bun....


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Umm I have another bun....



Do you mean the plushie? I've got Elvis, Ringo and your guinea pigs there... 

or do you mean you got another live bunnie? o.0?


----------



## Chickenlittle586

yay! mine is done! I'll be mailing your payment soon! I just have to wait for hubbys paycheck first.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Just as a warning, as I'm working on these pictures some of the colors are pretty skewed, there seems to be more brown and blue tones to some of them. Not sure why, but I promise when I post the pictures your buns are colors that crazy


----------



## Chickenlittle586

i'm sure they will be beautiful no matter how the colors look


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Pictures!

Diamondstar:







Trixie:






Sweetpea:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Simi and Sisi:






Samual and Logan:






Ringo:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Phinn:






Double Milly:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Fayl:






Elvis:


----------



## undergunfire

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Fayl:



Oh, wow! My baby looks precious! Thank you so much. You did a fantastic job :biggrin2:!

I'll have to show Ryan when he gets home and paypal (you paypal, right?) you money on Friday to send her to me .


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I do have paypal email address for it is [email protected]


----------



## JadeIcing

*LIVE! I am going to take good pictures for you in a little bit. *

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I have another bun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the plushie? I've got Elvis, Ringo and your guinea pigs there...
> 
> or do you mean you got another live bunnie? o.0?
Click to expand...


----------



## JadeIcing

*Oh man! Perfection! They are all perfect. *

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Samual and Logan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringo:





> Elvis:


----------



## ellissian

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Double Milly:


Aw..... my baby Milly Pants! :biggrin2: Thank you Katie!


----------



## ThatsMySimi

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Simi and Sisi:






VERY CUTE!! I love 'em! Can you send me an invoice at [email protected] ?? Please and thanks!  Eeeeek! I can't belive how cute! I can't wait to get them here!! Oh, and in a bit I may have to get one of Ash done!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Hold off than and get him done first. Than shipped. That way you get it all at once.*

*ThatsMySimi wrote: *


> *tundrakatiebean wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Simi and Sisi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY CUTE!! I love 'em! Can you send me an invoice at [email protected] ?? Please and thanks!  Eeeeek! I can't belive how cute! I can't wait to get them here!! Oh, and in a bit I may have to get one of Ash done!
Click to expand...


----------



## ThatsMySimi

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Hold off than and get him done first. Than shipped. That way you get it all at once.*
> 
> *ThatsMySimi wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *tundrakatiebean wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Simi and Sisi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY CUTE!! I love 'em! Can you send me an invoice at [email protected] ?? Please and thanks!  Eeeeek! I can't belive how cute! I can't wait to get them here!! Oh, and in a bit I may have to get one of Ash done!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I wont be able to afford to get him done anytime soon though, as it is, mom is paying for these ones!


----------



## iluvmybuns

Did you ship Pepsi and Ozzy? The post office is terrible since I moved, just wondering if I need to call them or if they just haven't shipped yet. I'm so anxious!!


----------



## JadeIcing

Haha Shay I am going to see if my mom will do it for an early bday/wedding anniversary gift. 

My husbands bday is Sept 30, mine is October 1, and are anniversary is October 1st. Yea got married on my bday.


----------



## Chickenlittle586

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Pictures!
> 
> Diamondstar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamond star looks beautiful!  Thank you so much.


----------



## JadeIcing

Well my mom wants her boys done too and than she will pay for all of it.

We have Levi.
















This pose! 






Rocky! 







This Pose! 




































I will put Wyatts up later. How much? So I can let her know.:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

Now Wyatt.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

iluvmybuns - I haven't sent them yet, I'm going to though after my face heal up a bit.

JadeIcing- The new three are on the list (how adorable is Levi?!?!) How do you want Wyatt's ears?


----------



## JadeIcing

Left one down, Right one up!:biggrin2:Levi is a doll. I was playing with Levi and Rocky yesterday.


----------



## iluvmybuns

Okayy that's fine!:biggrin2:You poor thing I know how it feels. When I got mine done I was a complete mess. Looked like I tucked a baseball into my cheek on each side. Ew. Anyway feel better soon sorry if I sounded like I was rushing you!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

No worries, you weren't rushing I fell okay considering I'm missing four of my pieces I must say I have a much larger respect for applesauce.


----------



## Roxie

How much is shipping from california


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*yomo143 wrote: *


> How much is shipping from california


$5


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Does anyone else want salt dough buns made? I only have 3 on the to make list right now and I can get 11-12 out of a batch of dough. So spread the word around and see if there's anyone who wants them, but please make sure that you/they actually want them enough to pay the shipping charges etc for them. I'm also planning on making sets of rabbit cards if anyone is intereasted in buying them. 

If you have any questions please e-mail me ([email protected]) or PM me.

Please add more buns to the to make list!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

What do I have? 

So much I am lost.

How much?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> What do I have?
> 
> So much I am lost.
> 
> How much?



Theresa, Conor, and Dallas -$5

Elvis - $5

Ringo-$5

Samantha -$0

Plushie- $5

Levi- $5

Rocky - $5

Wyatt - $5

Shipping - $10ish

Total- $45 I think that's it...


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Today I shipped:

Phinn

Wilbur and Jackie, Daisey Mae, and Buttercup

Bandit and Holly

Simi and Sisi

Buddy, Roxy and Trixie

I totally spaced on mailing pepsi and ozzy, so I'll try and do that tomorrow


----------



## JadeIcing

*YAY! I am so tired lately I can not keep focused on anything.*

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> What do I have?
> 
> So much I am lost.
> 
> How much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa, Conor, and Dallas -$5
> 
> Elvis - $5
> 
> Ringo-$5
> 
> Samantha -$0
> 
> Plushie- $5
> 
> Levi- $5
> 
> Rocky - $5
> 
> Wyatt - $5
> 
> Shipping - $10ish
> 
> Total- $45 I think that's it...
Click to expand...


----------



## SOOOSKA

Yeah I'm looking forward to getting my Babies.

Thanks

Susan:running bunny


----------



## Roxie

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Today I shipped:
> 
> Phinn
> 
> Wilbur and Jackie, Daisey Mae, and Buttercup
> 
> Bandit and Holly
> 
> Simi and Sisi
> 
> * Buddy, Roxy and Trixie*
> 
> I totally spaced on mailing pepsi and ozzy, so I'll try and do that tomorrow


Yea! I am so excited for them. They are so cute.
:heart:Hannah and the crew of 2


----------



## Crystalballl

Yayy!! So excited!!!


----------



## ThatsMySimi

Yay! Mine are coming!! Which is good seeing as I wasn't sure if mom paied  I guess she did...

WhenI have some more money, I am going to get my flemish giant Flea done, and Ash... But I am broke right now and trying to buy a 60$ hair straightener so... maybe some other time... :?


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny

omg!!!! thanks sooooo much for making trixie!!!! its sooooo cute!!! and it looks just like her!!! thanks soooo much for everything tundrakatiebean!!!

Signed,

Irie and Trixie


----------



## JadeIcing

*The GP boys.*

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *YAY! I am so tired lately I can not keep focused on anything.*
> 
> *tundrakatiebean wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> What do I have?
> 
> So much I am lost.
> 
> How much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa, Conor, and Dallas -$5
> 
> Elvis - $5
> 
> Ringo-$5
> 
> Samantha -$0
> 
> Plushie- $5
> 
> Levi- $5
> 
> Rocky - $5
> 
> Wyatt - $5
> 
> Shipping - $10ish
> 
> Total- $45 I think that's it...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*I did forget something So plus Sam and Logan it would be $50*



*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *The GP boys.*
> 
> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *YAY! I am so tired lately I can not keep focused on anything.*
> 
> *tundrakatiebean wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> What do I have?
> 
> So much I am lost.
> 
> How much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa, Conor, and Dallas -$5
> 
> Elvis - $5
> 
> Ringo-$5
> 
> Samantha -$0
> 
> Plushie- $5
> 
> Levi- $5
> 
> Rocky - $5
> 
> Wyatt - $5
> 
> Shipping - $10ish
> 
> Total- $45 I think that's it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JadeIcing

:biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Pebbles arrived! Pebbles arrived!! :woohoo


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Yay! I'm glad it finally got there!


----------



## ellissian

Katie, is Milly's plushy done yet?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

no it's not, I haven't found a good black fabric yet.


----------



## ellissian

Ok thanks, no hurry I was just wondering.


----------



## Roxie

how long does shipping take to california??


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*yomo143 wrote: *


> how long does shipping take to california??


I used priority shipping, but things from alaska take longer than anywhere else (annoying I know). So allow 5-7 days instead of 2-3


----------



## monklover

They arrived! The salt doughs look soo much like Buddy and Roxie! :yes:

We are giving Irie (trixieismyfunnybunny) her Trixie tomorrow! She is going to love it!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I'm glad they got there safely!:biggrin2:


----------



## Roxie

OMG they are SOO cute.:inlove: i put roxies next to my bed so roxie will always be there with me!:biggrin2: Thanks so much!:big kiss:
:heartbeat:Hannah and the crew of 2


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Hi Katie,*

*I'd like to order two salt dough bunnies, one of Ookpik and one of Newt. The plan now is I'll be driving down to pick him up the 15th of September, w00t!*

*Pics can be found in my blog:*

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17511&forum_id=6

*Newt pictures are on page 4.*

*Also, can you make other animals? I'd order my whole crew if you can!*

*~Diana*


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *Also, can you make other animals? I'd order my whole crew if you can!*
> 
> *~Diana*



Of course! I'll make any animals you can toss at me :biggrin2this goes for everyone, not just Diana!)

Thank you so much for helping, it means a lot to me



On a sidenote, I'm working on a new website, a personal one instead of the beading business one, and I'll be moving the fundraiser stuff there. I'll give you guys links as it is created


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Diana Ookpik and Newt have been added to the list if you want to add anyone else just let me know:biggrin2:

The website (at least the fundraiser part) is set up:

http://www.tundrakatiebean.com-a.googlepages.com/fundraiser


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Cool, thanks Katie!*

*I won't order the others for a bit, I have to save my money for the trip to get Newt. :biggrin2:*

*And can you tell me what the shipping weight for them would be? I'll ask Alaska Direct how much it would cost with them. Then I could get them in a day or two rather than the weeks and weeks it would take USPS/Canada Post to get them here. lol*

*~Diana*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey Dianna I was wondering the same thing. I know mine have beenshipped but it's like shipping the Pony Express LOL. SLOW

Susan:runningrabbit:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> but it's like shipping the Pony Express LOL. SLOW


I got my figurine of Pebbles last week, but I am so slow in getting the pictures posted. I took so many pictures, I'll have to put it in Pebbles Blog. 
At least I didn't get dinged with Custom Charges.
However you will have to wait, as I have other people waiting for theirpictures that I took at a Rabbit Show.

And I've been busy with a sick Pebbles and helping my brother inlaw re-shingle his roof.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Sorry about the shipping thing, I think it's mostly the post office not being used to Alaska :grumpy:let me tell you it is REALLY annoying when you need something in the mail for school and it hasn't gotten here yet and school starts in 5 days...can you tell I have problems with this too 

Approx shipping weight for 2 w/ packaging is about...5-6 oz


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny

tHaNkS sOoOoO mUcH!!! tRiXiE tUrNeD oUt SoOo CuTe!!! YoU'rE tHe BeSt KaTiE!!!

sIgNeD,

iRiE aNd TrIxIe


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I have another plushie here that I forgot to put up, it's got my attempt at lop ears. It's sweatshirt fabric turned inside out so the fuzzy is on the outside. It has hemitite eyes and a beaded nose. $5


----------



## JadeIcing

OMG! So unfair!


----------



## SOOOSKA

My Babies are here. Thanks Katie they are adorable 

I LOVE them.







Susan:running bunny


----------



## JAK Rabbitry

*Does Herman want to share that parsley with me? 





katt wrote: *


> *cough* *cough*
> 
> herman would like to know where the english lops are??????


----------



## YukonDaisy

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *And can you tell me what the shipping weight for them would be? I'll ask Alaska Direct how much it would cost with them. Then I could get them in a day or two rather than the weeks and weeks it would take USPS/Canada Post to get them here. lol*



*Gah! You'll have to send them snail mail. I called the Whse office and he said $10, but I should call the Anchorage office cause they do it differently. So I did and he said $20! Too expensive. :shock:lol*

*~Diana*


----------



## Phinnsmommy

I got Phinn about a week ago! Sorry I didnt tell you sooner...

I LOVE it! It sits up on my dresser now 

Thanks so much.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *YukonDaisy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *And can you tell me what the shipping weight for them would be? I'll ask Alaska Direct how much it would cost with them. Then I could get them in a day or two rather than the weeks and weeks it would take USPS/Canada Post to get them here. lol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gah! You'll have to send them snail mail. I called the Whse office and he said $10, but I should call the Anchorage office cause they do it differently. So I did and he said $20! Too expensive. :shock:lol*
> 
> *~Diana*
Click to expand...

You can always just drive over here and get them but I'll only let you in if you bring Ookpik!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> I got Phinn about a week ago! Sorry I didnt tell you sooner...
> 
> I LOVE it! It sits up on my dresser now
> 
> Thanks so much.


I'm glad you like it and that it got there safely :biggrin2:


----------



## YukonDaisy

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> You can always just drive over here and get them but I'll only let you in if you bring Ookpik!



*Not a bad idea, but I'm already going on a road trip soon. Not to mention I'd have to bring my dogs, and I don't believe in over vaccinating, so they wouldn't be allowed across the border. *

*Sooooo you and Wash will have to drive over here and deliver them. You could stay in Rocky's room, she has bunk beds.*


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I would do it in a heartbeat if A. I had a passport and B. if school wasn't starting and C. if I could drive I'm a loser and make people cart me around.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey look guys I printed a map for you, it's only one highway that you have to go on and only 13 hours 23 minutes. If you leave now you'll be there by 8:00AM tomorrow morning. I bet it's nice scenery.






Susan:runningrabbit:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

lol, If I go into canada I will definatly go on a bunny napping trip, some of my favorites live in the great north.


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Thanks for the map, Susan! *

*Hm, there are a lot of "slight rights" on the way to Anchorage, lol. That's a nice thing about up here, there's usually only one hwy no matter where you're going, makes it hard to get lost!*

*I forgot about passports, I don't have one either. I also don't drive and make people cart me around. I will go to Anchorage one day, though. (and return with a certain Dutch bunny, but I won't name names.)*

*~Diana*


----------



## tundrakatiebean

:bump

I'm just checking to see if anyone else want's bunnies made. Because after this batch I'm taking a break until Winter break or next summer because I need to focus on school since I'm taking 5 classes. 

Please PM, e-mail or message me here if you are intereasted. I need at least 5 more to make a full batch.

Thanks guys!

~Katie


----------



## tundrakatiebean

The stripey plushie is sold :biggrin2:


----------



## iluvmybuns

I still haven't gotten Pepsi and Ozzy....


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I haven't sent it yet, because I'm horrible and I keep forgetting. I'll mail it this week for sure and I'll send you a PM to let you know when I sent it.

I'm really really sorry and I'll spring out of pocket for express shipping instead of priority since it's totally my fault.


----------



## ellissian

Katie is Millys plushy done yet? Sorry for asking again but I would feel awful if they were all ready to be shipped and I hadn't paid the money!:?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I'll let you know when they're done and I can't ship them without getting the money first because I am soooo poor 

Next weekend will be the big push.


----------



## iluvmybuns

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> I'm really really sorry and I'll spring out of pocket for express shipping instead of priority since it's totally my fault.


No need for that, I can be patient I just like to check since the post office hates me.


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Katie do you still need more orders to make a full batch??*

*If so, you can make my dogs and cats. Let me know!*

*~Diana*


----------



## tundrakatiebean

yup I still do! That would be awesome


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Ok, how many more did you need?*

*You can do the Daisy, the Yannik, the Missy and the Kagome.*

*http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v224/AnaJ23 is the photobucket. There are some pics in the main, but most are in the sub-albums. (You'll see them.) *

*If you need more for a full batch, let me know, I have more animals!*

*~Diana*


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I can take up to 8 more if you want to give me that many I'm more than happy to do them for you!


----------



## YukonDaisy

:shock:

*I'm not rich!*
*
:biggrin2:

Let's see, I have Daisy, Yannik, Missy, Kagome, Ookpik, Newt, Rocky and Totoro.
PM me about prices. I don't know if I'd be able to afford that many atm.*


----------



## JadeIcing

:biggrin2:Come on I want my bunnies for X-mass!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

This is a bump, I AM making the current list of buns this weekend and if any one wants to be added to the list speak now or forever hold your peace! THIS IS THE LAST BATCH TO BE MADE! at least until summer anyway. 

if you're new to the forum and haven't seen this all the information can be found herejust note that I need to update the list on that site. Thanks guys!


----------



## JadeIcing

My two guinea pigs! Well my new guys!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

They're in the oven right now! Including your new GPs Ali! I had some left over dough so I made a few flat bunny christmas ornaments if anyone is intereasted, I'll take pictures once they are all baked.


----------



## JadeIcing

*squee*

I am sooooo HAPPY!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

I cant wait so I can show my mom.


----------



## iluvmybuns

I don't know what happened but, I never got mine:?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*iluvmybuns wrote: *


> I don't know what happened but, I never got mine:?



*cough cough* that's because I never sent them :embarrassed:They are with a stack of stuff next to the front door, but I NEVER remember to take the one lonely package to the post office :foreheadsmack:I promise I wil get it in the mail with this (massive) batch of mail outs and I am so sorry for my constant stupidity 



On another note of Katie's Stupidity, I have misplaced my paints, so I didn't get teh buns painted this week, but I promise I'll find them this week and paint them over next weekend. Painting is usually easier for me to get through vs. the building, lot less mess and I can do it while I watch tv


----------



## tundrakatiebean

All the bunnies are now painted and ready to be mailed out! If you pay me within the next week to a week and a half I should be able to mail them out in time for christmas!

Pictures are uploading and I'll post them soon 

Edit: Here are the pictures!

Wyatt:






Rocky:






Ali's Piggies:






Levi:






Harley:






Fiver:






Fuzz:








And here are some little bunny ornamentsI made, if you want one just let me know!

Tricolor:






Dutch:






Chocolate Otter:






Sable Point (I think that's the right term):








And one I made for my boyfriend (this one isn't for sale) he said he wanted one that was like a netherland dwarf, but he didn't know what colors they camein, I told him I was just about to make a himilayan colored bunny and that nethies came in himilayan. You should've seen his smile :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Katie, those Christmas decorations are so cute. 

Next year when you start to make them again I will get you to do one of Winston & Vega and I will definitely get some of those Xmas decorations from you. 

FYI my Babies that you made me are my center piece on my dining room table.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Katie, those Christmas decorations are so cute.
> 
> Next year when you start to make them again I will get you to do one of Winston & Vega and I will definitely get some of those Xmas decorations from you.
> 
> FYI my Babies that you made me are my center piece on my dining room table.
> 
> Susan:apollo:


:biggrin2:I'm glad you like them. I'll probably have time over winter break to make a batch, but it's an iffy thing (stuff keeps popping onto my calander :shock But I'll definately have time over summer break.


----------

